# Ronin is 8 Months Old



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

Ronin is now 8 months old! 75 pounds and getting bigger every day! I thought I would post some new pictures.  Some of the pictures are of his first trip to the beach and he had a great time!


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Such a handsome dog! Love him!


----------



## karladupler (Mar 22, 2016)

Oh my! He's so handsome! I love his face! <3


----------

